# New Apple TV spot (pc virus)



## mi5moav (May 1, 2006)

hmmmm...the wife wasn't to thrilled about it... thought the guy was kinda cute though.


----------



## HateEternal (May 1, 2006)

mi5moav said:
			
		

> hmmmm...the wife wasn't to thrilled about it... thought the guy was kinda cute though.



I'm not so sure what you are talking about, but I hope it's not what I _think_ you are talking about.

If Apple thinks it's a good idea to start bragging about being virus free, I think we are all in a lot of trouble.


----------



## mi5moav (May 1, 2006)

mi5moav said:
			
		

> hmmmm...the wife wasn't to thrilled about it... thought the guy was kinda cute though.


  (the wife, the wife)


----------



## Satcomer (May 1, 2006)

I am trying to figure out what TV spot you are talking about.


----------



## Veljo (May 1, 2006)

I agree, Apple need to shut their mouths and stop bagging PC users for having viruses. If they do, pretty soon we'll all be suffering.


----------



## pipelyr (May 1, 2006)

i didn't  hear anything in the ad about virus


----------



## mi5moav (May 1, 2006)

http://www.apple.com/getamac/

ads can be found here


----------



## nixgeek (May 1, 2006)

Here's the irony in all of this.  I was viewing this using Firefox on one of my PCs using Windows, and during the "Viruses" spot the browser crashed.  Go figure.


----------



## kirktalon (May 1, 2006)

Yep, this is ballsy. I hope it doesn't come back to haunt 
apple and then us.


----------



## Qion (May 1, 2006)

I know it's risky, but honestly, haven't we already been a prime target? Mac users are sort of known to brag about having such a stable OS... Apple saying it just adds to the bragging. I guess if Apple were a person, it would now officially have an ego-complex. I'm still not too worried about viruses. We're all virus-free now because of a better operating system, not a small market share.


----------



## MisterMe (May 2, 2006)

Veljo said:
			
		

> I agree, Apple need to shut their mouths and stop bagging PC users for having viruses. If they do, pretty soon we'll all be suffering.


Mac users have for years bragged about our lack of viruses. People have for years warned us not to brag lest the virus writers discover that we exist and go after our computers. It keeps not happening. Look, the most vicious viruses on Windows were not written to get back at anyone. They were written to satisfy a basic economic desire to get money without working. There is a lot of money to be made if only they can get their wares to work on the Mac. That they have yet to be successful is testament to the proposition that they will never be successful, not a forecast they eventually will be.


----------



## Jasoco (May 2, 2006)

They star John Hodgeman from The Daily Show and Justin Long from Dodgeball and Ed as "PC" and "Mac".

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm1894655/
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0519043/

I like the Network one. Wish I had that "digital camera".

I think they're better than the Switch ones. [Ducks]


----------



## Satcomer (May 2, 2006)

I agree about the networking spot is the best one. They all seem to be designed to be run during a one or two hour show. I believe playing them all during the show would be the best. It is a shame that Apple didn't have enough money/time to play all these spots, one during each commercial break at the American Super Bowl.


----------



## Mikuro (May 2, 2006)

Jasoco said:
			
		

> They star John Hodgeman from The Daily Show and Justin Long from Dodgeball and Ed as "PC" and "Mac".


Aha! I knew I recognized "PC", and I was about to ask if he was that guy from the Daily Show.

Personally, I'm still in shock that Apple is advertising Macs again. I wonder how long it'll last. A week, maybe? Two?


----------



## texanpenguin (May 2, 2006)

These are great ads . Very cunning.


----------



## fryke (May 2, 2006)

Good ads. Great? Nah. I think in some cases, the term "Mac" is underperformed. Mumbled... Might be intentional, though. I'm also wondering about the virus-claim. But I *must* say it's nicely done. The crashing of the PC looks nice. Although If they'd just frozen him (the Mac could then have tapped him on the shoulder, which'd have caused him to fall...), it could've been even nicer.


----------



## Thank The Cheese (May 2, 2006)

If you believe this article, apple's "5-Phase Plan" is going according to plan


----------



## Jason (May 2, 2006)

I think they are funny commercials, and better than any other "come to mac" commercials thus far. Two thumbs up from me.


----------



## fryke (May 2, 2006)

TTC: I don't see any reference in your linked article relevant to this thread...?


----------



## Thank The Cheese (May 2, 2006)

fryke said:
			
		

> TTC: I don't see any reference in your linked article relevant to this thread...?



soz I was in a hurry and didnt explain. One of the "phases" in the article talks about apple advertising their security over Windows, so that when OS X starts supporting Windows apps natively, they can say that OS X "protects" windows. 

so these commercials that are making it known that Macs have better security would be a step in that direction. 

an interesting theory anyway.


----------



## Ricky (May 2, 2006)

"Ha ha, okay.  Sure.  No, that's fine!  We'll give the Switch guy one more chance."

"...Collateral damage?  Erm...  Okay.  We'll fire him if he screws this one up."

_Two weeks later, the director for the infamous "Switch" and "Get a Mac" ad campaigns is seen scrubbing dishes at a greasy diner._


----------



## mindbend (May 2, 2006)

Once again, brilliant by Apple's creative agencies.

They do so many things right in these. They mention Microsoft Office at least twice, so they're clearly catering to M$. They don't want to piss off M$, they just want to sell Macs.

As for the virus thing, I think it's about time Apple went for it. Currently, there are virtually no viruses for OS X. Apple should leverage that for business growth. If two years from now, that changes, so be it. It's a MAJOR problem in Windows and a NONEXISTENT problem in OS X. Use it now while it's still true.

And I love how they somehow found a balance between Macs are better than PCs at some things, but PCs how are still usefull and we need to coexist. Well done.


----------



## fryke (May 2, 2006)

they mention office to make clear that office exists for the Mac. Not to play into MS' hands, really.


----------



## Veljo (May 2, 2006)

I just watched them, and it's totally changed my perspective. I think they're funny and clever ads, and very truthful.

I agree with fryke, they're just advertising Office to show the world that Macs can run it.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (May 2, 2006)




----------



## nixgeek (May 2, 2006)

I'm sure that was the intention.   Mr. Dodgeball playing the part of the Mac almost looks like the Steve Jobs character in Pirates of Silicon Valley.


----------



## powermac (May 2, 2006)

I actually liked the virus ad. It was some what funny & clever.


----------



## Oscar Castillo (May 2, 2006)

Pathetic. Apple needs to show Macintosh computers in Macintosh computer commercials. These tired switcher type ads are of absolutely no value when trying to lure potential customers. Show the hardware and show the apps. Many potential buyers would opt for the Mac for iLife alone if they knew that it even existed and was bundled free. It's ridiculous and they need to move on from this format quickly so it doesn't always seem Apple is targeting complete fools to switch. It's not 1984 anymore.


----------



## Thank The Cheese (May 2, 2006)

Lt Major Burns said:
			
		

>



lol, so that means that Steve Jobs thinks he looks like Justin Long?


----------



## sinclair_tm (May 3, 2006)

lol, i loved the apps.  i liked the network one, and want a camera like that as well on my desktop net to my mac and pc.  but it is so true about it just working.  i have an n-gage qd (cell phone) who's only way to talk to computers is via bluetooth.  since neither of my computers has it native, i bought an usb adaptor.  i floow the instructions to the letter on the pc ( the phone's sw is pc only) and can never get it to work.  after a couple of days of fighting with it, i give up.  i later decide to plug the adaptor in my mac, and wola, i have instant bluetooth, and it see and talks to my phone.  synced my cal and address book, and all set.  need less to say, my pc is still without bluetooth.


----------



## sirstaunch (May 5, 2006)

Hate repeating but anyhow

http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1307748#post1307748


----------

